# Toro 726 (31763)



## blackdog62 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello. I've bought an older Toro 726 (31763) and was wondering how one is supposed to properly use this unit with the two clutch push/pull levers on the handle. The unit had no manual with it and haven't had a lot of luck finding this info. It's not a big thing I was just wondering about Toro's theory on how this system works. Thx


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blackdog62 said:


> Hello. I've bought an older Toro 726 (31763) and was wondering how one is supposed to properly use this unit with the two clutch push/pull levers on the handle. The unit had no manual with it and haven't had a lot of luck finding this info. It's not a big thing I was just wondering about Toro's theory on how this system works. Thx


* The clutches engage and disengage the drive to the wheels. pull 1 side up at a time and you can turn on a dime. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## blackdog62 (Oct 9, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * The clutches engage and disengage the drive to the wheels. pull 1 side up at a time and you can turn on a dime. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


Thx for the reply. It kind of threw me for a second when I first saw it, have always had the auger/impeller and traction drive levers on the hand grips in the past. Never saw one set up like this one before.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

enter your serial number here and there will be user manuals and parts drawings https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=31763&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

paulm12 said:


> enter your serial number here and there will be user manuals and parts drawings https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=31763&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


* Not for the OLD SCHOOL TORO'S. JUST the Drawings are there.*


----------

